
SpaceX Starlink antennas spied at Starship factory for the first time ever - chewdatgenie
https://www.teslarati.com/spacex-starlink-antennas-spied-starship-factory/
======
avmich
From time to time there are discussions about how nearly all low hanging
fruits are taken and startup founders are faced with a desert of really
innovative opportunities.

SpaceX demonstrates, that if you move into an emerging market - pass that
barrier to entry which admittedly rather high in SpaceX case, though not
forbidding in any way - you're actually flush with opportunities. For some
time SpaceX looks like a company which takes an existing product - be that a
rocket, an engine, a cargo spacecraft or a satellite - makes an optimized
version of it and along the way improves it in just some aspects. For example,
Dragon was able to bring payloads down. Or Starship is able to be more easily
reusable than Shuttle. Or the Starlink - it's almost the same, only low-flying
sats and phase array.

When it's only some, rare truly innovative parts which your company is facing
- and all the rest is rather predictable and "safer" from business point of
view - you can really focus on those innovative parts, instead of being
overwhelmed with all at once. SpaceX solves problems one by one - and they can
afford it, being in the market (or market area? Space is pretty big) with
relatively rare competition.

------
gen3
In previous conversations and articles it made it seem like the dish would be
something too massive for a regular person to own, and more of something for a
small community to use.

I don’t think the photos provide the best sense of scale, but to me it looks
slightly larger then a directTV dish.

If they can get it small enough that the average home can have one, I think
adoption might be easier. (The idea of doing something like last mile fiber
for a community, and run a sat link for a group of houses makes a bit of sense
if they are expensive to make, like the 5k/10k antennas the article compared
to )

